# Adobe RGB or sRGB on camera



## TonyUSA (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello,

Which selection would be better on camera.

Thank you,


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2016)

if you are worried about this, then you should be shooting raw.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for you reply.  Yes, I shoot raw.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 30, 2016)

As unpop says: Shoot raw and ignore that. That is a JPEG only setting and has no effect on raw files. If you're otherwise forced to shoot JPEGs and have to chose one of those then either choice is bad:

sRGB is the smaller of the two color spaces and will primarily record less greens overall than Adobe RGB. However sRGB is the color space you want to use to communicate with the world. It's the right choice for uploading photos to the web. It's the right choice for getting cost-effective printing done. It's the right choice for sharing photos with family and friends. Once you're photo is sRGB you can't convert it to Adobe RGB and recover what you didn't record in the first place.

Adobe RGB is the larger of the two color spaces and will primarily record more greens overall than sRGB. Adobe RGB does not play well with others and you don't want to use it for photo sharing. If you have your own high quality printer and/or are happy paying high custom printing costs and if you have a wide gamut display you can take advantage of Adobe RGB. You can convert an Adobe RGB JPEG to sRGB but not without suffering some damage to the image.

Joe


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 30, 2016)

If you shoot Raw, the camera setting doesn't matter in the slightest. I have my Raw converter set to Adobe RGB, but it still does not make much of a difference, particularly as I am mostly a mono man.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, as others have said, colorspace transformations are done post-exposure and does not affect raw data. however, you should be aware that your processor may default to whatever color space was chosen in the camera at the time of the exposure. So, it may be still useful to select AdobeRGB.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2016)

I set my cameras to Adobe RGB, because of it's broader color gamut when compared to sRGB.

But it's not often though that I make image files in the lossy and compressed JPEG file format. Probably 98% of the photographs I make are Raw files.

I edit in the ProPhoto RGB color space and convert my finished images to the sRGB color space for electronic display and for prints made by a lab that cannot print from Adobe RGB. However, many of the print labs I use CAN print the Adobe RGB color gamut, and for those labs I leave my images in Adobe RGB.


----------



## TonyUSA (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

